# Male African bullfrog



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Meet Rancor. I love this guy to pieces.









A rare treat. He gets chicks/rats about 3-4 times a year. 









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

That is a wonderful name for a bullfrog. He's a good looking chap.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Cheers. Rancor seemed appropriate watching him with food.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh wow , how big is he . such a cutie :2thumb: how long you had him??


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

micky0 said:


> Oh wow , how big is he . such a cutie :2thumb: how long you had him??


I'm not entirely sure just how big he is. You can see the chick, or the chicks head which gives you some sense of scale. I've had him a couple of years now. I was extremely lucky in that I found him for sale on preloved.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hmm now Im swaying .... whites/bullfrog whites/bullfrog :gasp:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG ! I need one of these !!


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

micky0 said:


> Hmm now Im swaying .... whites/bullfrog whites/bullfrog :gasp:


Is it a White's Bullfrog ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Once again I will state that Rancor gets about 4 vertebrate meals a year. The rest of the time he hammers gut loaded roaches down. And a lot of them. About 25 adult dubai roaches in a sitting, or it'd be 25 adult locust.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zincubus said:


> Is it a White's Bullfrog ?


:lol2: I was thinking of getting a whites tree frog , now Im all like bullfrog, Hmmm interesting! Allready have a paccy and would love a second frog!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

micky0 said:


> :lol2: I was thinking of getting a whites tree frog , now Im all like bullfrog, Hmmm interesting! Allready have a paccy and would love a second frog!


He's absolutely fantastic. However he spends 99.9999999% of his time in his water bowl (washing up bowl). I think he's come out twice since I've had him on his own. I feed him roaches in a separate clear RUB otherwise he'd eat half of his sub. To feed him chicks/rats I feed him in his viv. He usually takes it back into the water to "drown" it though.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

How often is he fed ? ( locusts etc )


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice frog.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> How often is he fed ? ( locusts etc )


It honestly depends. Sometimes once a week. Other times he'll eat twice a week. I'm just glad I have a breeding colony of roaches. Otherwise he'd cost me a fortune in locusts.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> It honestly depends. Sometimes once a week. Other times he'll eat twice a week. I'm just glad I have a breeding colony of roaches. Otherwise he'd cost me a fortune in locusts.


Thats the stumbling block for me then


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Zincubus said:


> Thats the stumbling block for me then


To be honest I think it is for a lot of keepers. Sadly they just feed them vertebrates which makes them fat and greatly reduces their lifespan. I'm sure you can buy bulk bags of locust. It was easier for me to get a breeding colony of roaches up and running though as all my inverts eat them and so does my Tokay gecko.


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

You know when they say pets look like their owners :lol::whistling2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

kingkelly said:


> You know when they say pets look like their owners :lol::whistling2:


Alright KK, I bloody wish. Rancor is stunning.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Nawh he's lovely! 

Makes me glad I opted for a female though :lol2: as impressive as he is I don't think I could handle the food bill, my female eats enough as it is!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Drayvan said:


> Nawh he's lovely!
> 
> Makes me glad I opted for a female though :lol2: as impressive as he is I don't think I could handle the food bill, my female eats enough as it is!


That's just it for me. My roaches cost hardly anything to feed. Oranges, bran flakes, a bit of bread, a few dog biscuits. Job done.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> That's just it for me. My roaches cost hardly anything to feed. Oranges, bran flakes, a bit of bread, a few dog biscuits. Job done.


None of my lot seem all that taken with roaches... bleeding shame too, it would be a whole lot easier if they ate them!! I've raised a small army of wimps :lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

He's just throughly emptied himself if you know what I mean. So he is looking a bit deflated here. Nothing that a load of roaches won't cure. Standard live food tub. 










Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

This pic is a lot older. Has you can see he's not hunched up in this one. He is actually bigger now though. You can see his head as widened quite a lot.









Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow makes my Rolo look tiny! Also I'm lucky if Rolo eats 6 adult locusts a week! Rolos near 2 . Yours is great .


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

micky0 said:


> Wow makes my Rolo look tiny! Also I'm lucky if Rolo eats 6 adult locusts a week! Rolos near 2 . Yours is great .


He'll grow loads yet then.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice-looking frog- and I'm really glad to see a keeper being sensible about the vertebrate intake! :2thumb: How long have you had him?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ron Magpie said:


> Very nice-looking frog- and I'm really glad to see a keeper being sensible about the vertebrate intake! :2thumb: How long have you had him?


I got him July 2012.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Basin79 said:


> I got him July 2012.


By the healthy look of him, you are doing it right!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ron Magpie said:


> By the healthy look of him, you are doing it right!


Cheers. Like I said, I think people get pac man's and these and because they can manage vertebrates feed them quite a bit. I'll admit I am still fascinated watching him basically inhale chicks and wrestle with rats (defrost). But it's not healthy for them. Gut loaded inverts however great.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Rancor is a stunner and looks in such good health a real credit to you :flrt:
I love your photos what camera are you using ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Rancor is a stunner and looks in such good health a real credit to you :flrt:
> I love your photos what camera are you using ?


Thanks. 

My mobile phone. Sony Z1.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> My mobile phone. Sony Z1.


Takes great pics :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Rancor playing with his food. 

Giant African bullfrog, Rancor.: Giant African bullfrog, Rancor. - YouTube


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Rancor the African bullfrog having a chick treat.: Rancor the African bullfrog having a chick treat. - YouTube


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

He's on one of his fasts at the moment but thought I'd see if he was hungry anyway. Grabbed a couple of pics. Standard live food tubs. 










Sat up a bit for this.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Absolute beast, amazing.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Punchfish said:


> Absolute beast, amazing.


Cheers. I feel massively fortunate to have him.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I've had 2 in the past and they were both female! My horned frog was male :bash:. The frog gods were laughing at me.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Punchfish said:


> I've had 2 in the past and they were both female! My horned frog was male :bash:. The frog gods were laughing at me.


I bought this fella as an adult male. I had one previous. Bought as a baby. Female. Obviously didn't know until she was adult. I always wanted a male bullfrog. I was looking for one for ages. Then preloved came to the rescue.


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah always wanted a male too. Often when you see actual beast males for sale they are always really expensive, id rather just buy 4 babies for the price and raise them hoping for a monster.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Punchfish said:


> yeah always wanted a male too. Often when you see actual beast males for sale they are always really expensive, id rather just buy 4 babies for the price and raise them hoping for a monster.


I can't remember how much I paid for Rancor now. It was a bargain though as far as I'm concerned as I'd been looking for a male for ages.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

African bullfrog eating (see description).: African bullfrog eating (see description). - YouTube


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks ace, feeding female roaches, how big is your colony?!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> Looks ace, feeding female roaches, how big is your colony?!


Not too big at the moment thank God. Gave thousands to a mate. Still slightly too many though for my lot so I'll hit the females for a while until the numbers drop.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well Rancor has certainly got his appetite back. Over 40 adult roaches since 30th.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aye, aye.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Out of interest how heavy is this guy?!


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Can they get obese? I don't mean any offense as i don't know anything about these guys but they seem huge are they naturally like this?
I'd love to get one, once research is done of course but wow their huge


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Rogue665 said:


> Can they get obese? I don't mean any offense as i don't know anything about these guys but they seem huge are they naturally like this?
> I'd love to get one, once research is done of course but wow their huge


They can but it's usually from keepers feeding rodents because for 1) they think it's "cool" and 2) feeding them inverts can be very expensive. They are a very bulky frog though.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Basin79 said:


> They can but it's usually from keepers feeding rodents because for 1) they think it's "cool" and 2) feeding them inverts can be very expensive. They are a very bulky frog though.


1) I noticed that typing bullfrog into youtube.....:gasp:
Thanks though :2thumb:

they have an ugly but cute thing about them.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Rogue665 said:


> 1) I noticed that typing bullfrog into youtube.....:gasp:
> Thanks though :2thumb:
> 
> they have an ugly but cute thing about them.


They're fantastic frogs. Full of character.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mate, what's the going rate for an adult? A friend was asking on another forum and I honestly don't know.


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Rogue665 said:


> 1) I noticed that typing bullfrog into youtube.....:gasp:
> Thanks though :2thumb:
> 
> they have an ugly but cute thing about them.


You get it with any frog that will take rodents. Searching pacman or bullfrog into youtube just makes me angry with the ammount of people posting them killing live rodents because its cool.....

And Ron I paid £35 for mine and Id say he was a young adult, he had started calling every night (which is bloody loud when your not expecting it)


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ron Magpie said:


> Mate, what's the going rate for an adult? A friend was asking on another forum and I honestly don't know.


I honestly can't remember how much I paid for him Ron. Whatever it was it was cheap the me as I'd been after a male for ages and they just never came up for sale. If your mate wants one and sees one just buy it. They're long lived and a bargain no matter what.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Any updated pics of your big guy ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Any updated pics of your big guy ?


Me Blinks? 

I took a close up yesterday which is a page back and posted a feeding video on the 30th. If it's not aimed at me ignore all of the above.


----------



## WelshBeardie (Apr 23, 2013)

Quick question, in the second photo of the original post are those teeth biting into the chick or just shadowing?

Chris 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

WelshBeardie said:


> Quick question, in the second photo of the original post are those teeth biting into the chick or just shadowing?
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


They're odontoid pegs you can see. They work like teeth. They do have teeth too. Google image African bullfrog skull.


----------

